# A question for the nonbelievers



## reezenshooter (Oct 23, 2010)

Ive thought about posting this for awhile and im gonna try and address it the best way I know how.

First off, I am a proud Christian but I am posting here for more of a personal gain than trying to convert the forum users.

I have browsed many threads and seen many responses and am stumped on this one question.

Would there be any way for a Christian to get any of you interested in God? Now I dont mean as a group, but on you personally. Alot of Christians will disagree on me with this when I say that I feel most videos or packets have more of a negative effect than a positive one, but thats why I ask.

Im sure most of you could quote ten times more verses than me, and probably have read more of the bible than I have so Im talking everyday actions or conversations, not just biblical verses or lectures. Is there anything that would work?


----------



## dexrusjak (Oct 23, 2010)

reezenshooter said:


> Ive thought about posting this for awhile and im gonna try and address it the best way I know how.
> 
> First off, I am a proud Christian but I am posting here for more of a personal gain than trying to convert the forum users.
> 
> ...



No.  As far as Christianity is concerned, I've done it all.  As I've shared in other threads, I was a very fervent Christian for many years -- read the Bible every single day, extensive prayer time every single day, fasted, served as a youth minister and home missionary, witnessed to friends and strangers, etc.  Over a period of time, I realized that Christianity is a false religion and there is almost certainly no god.

There is nothing any Christian can do to get me to believe in god.  The only thing that could ever get me to believe in god at this point is to experience, for myself, an undeniable, amazing, unbelievable, life-altering, mind-shattering, breath-taking, unimaginable miracle that cannot possibly be explained in any logical way other than being orchestrated by a god.  And even with that, I would need further undeniable proof to know that said miracle was performed by the Christian god rather than by another god.

So, for me, the only contribution a Christian could make in my conversion would be to pray and ask your god to show me such a miracle.  Of course, I think you would be wasting your time, but that's just me.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 23, 2010)

reezenshooter said:


> Ive thought about posting this for awhile and im gonna try and address it the best way I know how.
> 
> First off, I am a proud Christian but I am posting here for more of a personal gain than trying to convert the forum users.
> 
> ...



Undeniable proof.  A round of golf or some tennis with God with maybe just a few miracles thrown in.


----------



## reezenshooter (Oct 23, 2010)

my golf game certainly could use a few miracles nowdays..Interesting responses, Thanks


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 23, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> Undeniable proof.  A round of golf or some tennis with God with maybe just a few miracles thrown in.



I don't think I'd golf w/God.  He's prolly send me to heck before we were done.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 23, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> I don't think I'd golf w/God.  He's prolly send me to heck before we were done.



I bet he's long off the tee for an old man.


----------



## reezenshooter (Oct 23, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> I don't think I'd golf w/God.  He's prolly send me to heck before we were done.



As many curse words as it takes me to get through a round, i certainly wouldnt choose golf as the activity. Any take on the question Vision?


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 23, 2010)

reezenshooter said:


> Any take on the question Vision?



I would tend to agree that most Christian 'promotional' items (for lack of a better term) that I've seen miss clearing even a low bar of professionalism.  Go ahead my A-friends and laugh.  You heard me 'dis' my Christian peeps.

I happen to live in a market with several great churches.  One of which I attend.  They nail it on professionalism, and even raise the bar above what you'd find in the marketplace in many aspects.

But overall my lukewarm assessment stands.  And it's a shame.  I fervently believe the Kingdom of God deserves the absolute best.  Not leftovers or mediocrity.

PS - like you, I am not here in an attempt to coerce or convert.  I think CS Lewis said it best [paraphrased] when he said that forcing the Gospel on someone that is not ready to receive it is doing a great disservice to Gospel as it will turn the hearer against the Gospel in the future.  My experience is that people come to know Christ through people with whom they are in close relationship.  Not pamphlets, videos, tapes, etc...   although I can tell you of a few exceptions I know firsthand.  Go figure; God is still Sovereign!


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 23, 2010)

Off topic (maybe), but I can't resist.

Moses and Jesus were playing golf with this old guy.  First hole is over a water hazard, and Moses drops it right in the drink.  Instead of taking a drop or mulligan, he walks up to the bank, and raises his driver, the waters part, and he steps out to play his lie.  Back in the fairway.

Jesus tees off, and he also drops it in the pond, but the ball miraculously stays on the surface of the water.  No drop for Jesus either, he strolls out onto the water and plays his lie.  Back in the fairway.

The old guy tees off, and hits a horrible slice that lands at the edge of a pond on the other fairway. A frog hops out of the pond and eats his ball, the frog jumps back in the pond, and is immediately gobbled up by a fish, the fish swims off only to be snatched from the water by an eagle. The eagle flys over the correct green and drops the fish next to the flag, the fish pukes up the frog, who pukes up the ball into the hole for a hole in one.

Moses throws down his club and exclaims to Jesus, "I hate playing with your Dad!"


----------



## pnome (Oct 25, 2010)

reezenshooter said:


> Ive thought about posting this for awhile and im gonna try and address it the best way I know how.
> 
> First off, I am a proud Christian but I am posting here for more of a personal gain than trying to convert the forum users.
> 
> ...



Unlikely.  I don't find a priori arguments very convincing.  Saint Anthony of Padua might have stood a better than even chance though.


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 25, 2010)

reezenshooter said:


> Is there anything that would work?



I could probably be paid to believe... at least for a little while.  Rates starting as low as a million bucks.  I'm willing to take installments and I'll even take paypal.  Just let me know when you'd like to start chipping into that fund.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 25, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> Off topic (maybe), but I can't resist.
> 
> Moses and Jesus were playing golf with this old guy.  First hole is over a water hazard, and Moses drops it right in the drink.  Instead of taking a drop or mulligan, he walks up to the bank, and raises his driver, the waters part, and he steps out to play his lie.  Back in the fairway.
> 
> ...



thats just funny right there


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 25, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> Off topic (maybe), but I can't resist.
> 
> Moses and Jesus were playing golf with this old guy.  First hole is over a water hazard, and Moses drops it right in the drink.  Instead of taking a drop or mulligan, he walks up to the bank, and raises his driver, the waters part, and he steps out to play his lie.  Back in the fairway.
> 
> ...



 thats a good one


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 25, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> thats just funny right there



It is hilarious!  He thinks there's a god!


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 26, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> It is hilarious!  He thinks there's a god!



It is sad that you think it is funny to mock someone for their beliefs.


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 27, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> It is sad that you think it is funny to mock someone for their beliefs.



I think the apologetics should expect it when they come into a subforum with the name "Atheists / Agnostics / Apologetics".  I'd expect to get laughed at as well if I walked into a room full of adults and tried to convince them that Santa Claus truly did exist.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 28, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> I think the apologetics should expect it when they come into a subforum with the name "Atheists / Agnostics / Apologetics".  I'd expect to get laughed at as well if I walked into a room full of adults and tried to convince them that Santa Claus truly did exist.



I expect it, it is just sad.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 28, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> I think the apologetics should expect it when they come into a subforum with the name "Atheists / Agnostics / Apologetics".  I'd expect to get laughed at as well if I walked into a room full of adults and tried to convince them that Santa Claus truly did exist.


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 28, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


>



I'm sorry... did I just ruin your Christmas by letting you in on the secret that Santa Claus is really a fictional figure too?


----------



## Morgan89 (Nov 15, 2010)

THIS ISN'T ME BEING MEAN

Im 100% of a christian.. and im here to tell you... jesus plainly said "let the dead take care of the dead" meaning if there not with us... then don't worry with them... BUT FOR ALL OF YOU WHO LIKE TO SHOVE IT DOWN NON BELIEVER THROATS... your doing nothing but making them mad.. the fact of me saying "god" and you actually thinking of the christian god automatically proved to me there was a god.. if they don't want to belive.. thats them.. 

for those wanting too "see" jesus plainly said that the those that believe without seeing is of greater faith... anyone can believe with seeing.. people with the GREAT faith.. believe is believing that there is a GOD.. and that there IS A JESUS.... cause faith can move mountains friend... i used to be without god.. and those things stuck out to me... and for the rest of my christian friends... if you truely read your bible.. then you know... NOT EVERYONE IS GOING TO GO TO HEAVEN.. so.. don't stress yourself over those who arn't saved.. those who turn words around in the bible.. its not going to change the ends of times.. people are going to go to visit satan everyone that goes to church ISN'T going to heaven.. just except it and move on.. LET THE DEAD TAKE CARE OF THE DEAD

GOD BLESS


----------



## stevo15 (Nov 17, 2010)

dexrusjak said:


> No.  As far as Christianity is concerned, I've done it all.  As I've shared in other threads, I was a very fervent Christian for many years -- read the Bible every single day, extensive prayer time every single day, fasted, served as a youth minister and home missionary, witnessed to friends and strangers, etc.  Over a period of time, I realized that Christianity is a false religion and there is almost certainly no god.
> 
> There is nothing any Christian can do to get me to believe in god.  The only thing that could ever get me to believe in god at this point is to experience, for myself, an undeniable, amazing, unbelievable, life-altering, mind-shattering, breath-taking, unimaginable miracle that cannot possibly be explained in any logical way other than being orchestrated by a god.  And even with that, I would need further undeniable proof to know that said miracle was performed by the Christian god rather than by another god.
> 
> So, for me, the only contribution a Christian could make in my conversion would be to pray and ask your god to show me such a miracle.  Of course, I think you would be wasting your time, but that's just me.




What happened in your life that made you think it is a false religion?  There had to be something in particular to take you from a fervent christian to a man that doesn't believe in God...I am just wondering what it was...


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 17, 2010)

stevo15 said:


> What happened in your life that made you think it is a false religion?  There had to be something in particular to take you from a fervent christian to a man that doesn't believe in God...I am just wondering what it was...




If I may, why would you believe that a man can live in a great fish for 3 days?


----------



## gurn (Nov 17, 2010)

Thats hard ta believe in ah fisihes belly an all. Dang nar as hard ta believe as just single cell in that fish or man just happen with nothing in control sept haphazardness.. Let alone the whole fish or man.
Truly ahmazing either way aint it. Now ifin I could larn ta speel right that would ba ahmazin in it's self.


----------



## Morgan89 (Nov 18, 2010)

believin in the fish is the same as believing that jesus made a boat instantly go across a sea *book of john* the same as him making fish/bread suddenly appear in front of alot of people *book of john* the same in belivein in john having a vision... jesus said we were suppose to follow as a child.. meaning to follow without doubt.. most kids follow what ever there parents say no matter what.. and believe it... it all goes back to belief... and if you believe in god and jesus you believe that ALL things are possible.. its possilbe through the power of jesus christ... many of you are bringing up the fish cause of what was said on 60 minutes... but the thing is... THE BIBLE ALL READY SAID preachers would do that.. and those weren't of true heart and it was a busniess for them... true.. there are some things that can't be explained.. but there isn't anything in the bible that has ever ben proven wrong.. only theoretically proven wrong.. and theoretically rite... but i'd argue global warming .. wars on earth.. rumors of wars... the world turning against him slowly... cause it said burn.. never said by fire... the bible said there will be a day were you would only be able to tell the season by the changing of the tree's.. well friend.. it is becoming like that... it said any country that turns against isreal will suffer.. thats part of the reason we stay with isreal.. and look at how great us and the rest of the U.N does compared to the rest of the world.. then look at pakistan and the others who have turned against isreal... were a christian nation and were thriving for that REASON.. no other... i too use to be against god.. i want say how.. but i was of another religon... and the christian religon is real as real can be friends 

but the thing is.. by my belief.. when the end of days come... the people who denied him will have no excuse.. cause you can never say you was never told.. no word games.. no excuses... no nothing... 

not that i have anything against you'll believein that stuff.. cause by my belief you'll are going to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and im going to heaven *hopefully*


----------



## pnome (Nov 18, 2010)

Morgan89 said:


> cause by my belief you'll are going to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and im going to heaven **hopefully**



Do you really "hope" that I am tormented for eternity because I don't believe what you believe?


----------



## Morgan89 (Nov 19, 2010)

pnome: no i don't wish you that... but i also feel that if you know the truth.. and you rebel it... then you get what is coming to you.. if i go out here.. and say "i don't believe it is rite for me to stop at stop signs" and i run one.. and kill someone.. then i get whats coming to me when they give me the chair or life in prison.. the same with you.. i don't wish/hope/pray for you to be tormented.. but you know what the repocusions of your actions are.. and YOU chose them.. so YOU deal with them


----------



## davidstaples (Nov 19, 2010)

Morgan89 said:


> pnome: no i don't wish you that... but i also feel that if you know the truth.. and you rebel it... then you get what is coming to you.. if i go out here.. and say "i don't believe it is rite for me to stop at stop signs" and i run one.. and kill someone.. then i get whats coming to me when they give me the chair or life in prison.. the same with you.. i don't wish/hope/pray for you to be tormented.. but you know what the repocusions of your actions are.. and YOU chose them.. so YOU deal with them



But a stop sign is plainly visible.  Your version of the truth is different from mine.  It's like saying you believe that there's a stop sign there even though you can't see it with your own eyes.  You can't touch it, smell it, see it, etc.  But you believe it's there.  So you stop.  Never mind that you're on an interstate... you believe there's a stop sign there.  Just don't be too upset that when you stop you may get rear ended.  Same goes for when you die.  Don't be too upset when the god you believe in doesn't truly exist.


----------



## Morgan89 (Nov 19, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> But a stop sign is plainly visible.  Your version of the truth is different from mine.  It's like saying you believe that there's a stop sign there even though you can't see it with your own eyes.  You can't touch it, smell it, see it, etc.  But you believe it's there.  So you stop.  Never mind that you're on an interstate... you believe there's a stop sign there.  Just don't be too upset that when you stop you may get rear ended.  Same goes for when you die.  Don't be too upset when the god you believe in doesn't truly exist.



you don't see the wind.. you just see the trees move... but you have "never" seen the wind itself.. just the effects of it.. i have never seen jesus or god... but i see there miracles *or effects of them*...... don't beg for rain then stand in the storm and say " its raining" like i said earlier.. THATS the point in being a christian.. its FAITH... its ok you don't believe in him.. its ok that you don't want to submit... cause the bible plainly said people are going to rebel.. and there going to hadies.. so by what i belive your just making my religon stronger by proving the bible RITE.. with what alot of people do "tickling of the ear"... the bible never said everyone was going to heaven and it was going to be easy.. but it did say that it was going to be hard to get there and alot of people ain't going to make it and the world was going to hate god and jesus... 

***!!!IF WHAT IM ABOUT TO WRITE DOESN'T PROVE THERES A GOD AND JESUS THEN YOU ARE TRUELY ARE JUST DENYING IT FOR THE SAKE OF DENYING!!!***

I HAVE LOOKED IN ALL THE OTHER FORUMS.. I HAVE YET TO SEE YOU GUYS DEBATE WITH THE OTHER RELIGONS LOL. theres 10 forums on the other one.. lol.. and millions on the christian debate...  THATS WHAT PROVED THERE WAS A GOD TO ME.. EVERYTIME SOMEONE SAID GOD.. MY MIND ALLWAYS THOUGHT OF THE CHRISTIAN GOD.. EVEN WHEN I HAD FRIENDS TALK OF ALA.. BAHAMATE AND ALL THE OTHER ONES...


----------



## davidstaples (Nov 19, 2010)

Morgan89 said:


> ***!!!IF WHAT IM ABOUT TO WRITE DOESN'T PROVE THERES A GOD AND JESUS THEN YOU ARE TRUELY ARE JUST DENYING IT FOR THE SAKE OF DENYING!!!***
> 
> I HAVE LOOKED IN ALL THE OTHER FORUMS.. I HAVE YET TO SEE YOU GUYS DEBATE WITH THE OTHER RELIGONS LOL. theres 10 forums on the other one.. lol.. and millions on the christian debate...  THATS WHAT PROVED THERE WAS A GOD TO ME.. EVERYTIME SOMEONE SAID GOD.. MY MIND ALLWAYS THOUGHT OF THE CHRISTIAN GOD.. EVEN WHEN I HAD FRIENDS TALK OF ALA.. BAHAMATE AND ALL THE OTHER ONES...



So let me see if I follow your logic here.  Because a Georgia based internet forum has a bunch of members that discuss a particular religion, that makes it true.  Your logic is not only flawed... it's also at the pre-kindergarten level.  Perhaps you should go back to your tree stand and ponder what you just said for a little while longer.


----------



## Morgan89 (Nov 19, 2010)

see you just proved my point... its not just here.. ITS EVERYWHERE.. you being defensive also is a sign that its rite.. no one debates ANY OTHER religon... NO ONE... its only christian religon that gets deabated as being real.. muslims get deabted as murderss and so forth and so forth.. but no one debates if there real... you can play word games.. and any other things you want... but the fact of the matter every one every where has heard of the christian god... and the non belivers allways want to hate the christians.... but like i said.. believe what you want.. your the one going too see ol pitch fork... so im fine with you.. but you might want to rethink of "logic" and "smartness" i have 2 masters... what do you have?


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 19, 2010)

Morgan89 said:


> see you just proved my point... its not just here.. ITS EVERYWHERE.. you being defensive also is a sign that its rite.. no one debates ANY OTHER religon... NO ONE... its only christian religon that gets deabated as being real.. muslims get deabted as murderss and so forth and so forth.. but no one debates if there real... you can play word games.. and any other things you want... but the fact of the matter every one every where has heard of the christian god... and the non belivers allways want to hate the christians.... but like i said.. believe what you want.. your the one going too see ol pitch fork... so im fine with you.. but you might want to rethink of "logic" and "smartness" i have 2 masters... what do you have?



"Ol pitchfork".  I like that.  Can I quote you in my signature line?


----------



## Morgan89 (Nov 19, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> "Ol pitchfork".  I like that.  Can I quote you in my signature line?



yea man no problem  you can use any of my stuff for a signature; on this post or any.. help yourself


----------



## CAL (Nov 19, 2010)

Morgan89 said:


> see you just proved my point... its not just here.. ITS EVERYWHERE.. you being defensive also is a sign that its rite.. no one debates ANY OTHER religon... NO ONE... its only christian religon that gets deabated as being real.. muslims get deabted as murderss and so forth and so forth.. but no one debates if there real... you can play word games.. and any other things you want... but the fact of the matter every one every where has heard of the christian god... and the non belivers allways want to hate the christians.... but like i said.. believe what you want.. your the one going too see ol pitch fork... so im fine with you.. but you might want to rethink of "logic" and "smartness" i have 2 masters... what do you have?



You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink.There comes a time when the horse drinking the water is not worth the effort.So you leave him alone and he can drink if he wants to or perish if he wants too!You knock the dust off your feet and move on.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 19, 2010)

Morgan89 said:


> ***!!!IF WHAT IM ABOUT TO WRITE DOESN'T PROVE THERES A GOD AND JESUS _THEN YOU ARE TRUELY ARE JUST DENYING IT FOR THE SAKE OF DENYING!!!_***
> 
> I HAVE LOOKED IN ALL THE OTHER FORUMS.. I HAVE YET TO SEE YOU GUYS DEBATE WITH THE OTHER RELIGONS LOL. theres 10 forums on the other one.. lol.. and millions on the christian debate...  THATS WHAT PROVED THERE WAS A GOD TO ME.. EVERYTIME SOMEONE SAID GOD.. MY MIND ALLWAYS THOUGHT OF THE CHRISTIAN GOD.. EVEN WHEN I HAD FRIENDS TALK OF ALA.. BAHAMATE AND ALL THE OTHER ONES...



Another possibility that you overlooked is that readers may have no idea what thought or idea you attempt to convey in the above paragraph.  Therefore, I remain unconvinced.


----------



## tiny (Nov 21, 2010)

Yal are freaking crazy not believing let me guess yal think some ape or gorilla set down together and tried to figure out a way to make mankind huh wow some people are just ignorant sorry but the truth is the truth to bad when one of yal die yal can't come back and tell the rest of your family to believe and not to come to that awful place called Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 21, 2010)

tiny said:


> Yal are freaking crazy not believing let me guess yal think some ape or gorilla set down together and tried to figure out a way to make mankind huh wow some people are just ignorant sorry but the truth is the truth to bad when one of yal die yal can't come back and tell the rest of your family to believe and not to come to that awful place called Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----



Thanks for weighing in on this, Tiny.  

I agree with you; some people are just ignorant indeed.


----------



## davidstaples (Nov 23, 2010)

Morgan89 said:


> see you just proved my point... its not just here.. ITS EVERYWHERE.. you being defensive also is a sign that its rite.. no one debates ANY OTHER religon... NO ONE... its only christian religon that gets deabated as being real.. muslims get deabted as murderss and so forth and so forth.. but no one debates if there real... you can play word games.. and any other things you want... but the fact of the matter every one every where has heard of the christian god... and the non belivers allways want to hate the christians.... but like i said.. believe what you want.. your the one going too see ol pitch fork... so im fine with you.. *but you might want to rethink of "logic" and "smartness" i have 2 masters... what do you have?*



Punctuation.


----------



## davidstaples (Nov 23, 2010)

tiny said:


> Yal are freaking crazy not believing let me guess yal think some ape or gorilla set down together and tried to figure out a way to make mankind huh wow some people are just ignorant sorry but the truth is the truth to bad when one of yal die yal can't come back and tell the rest of your family to believe and not to come to that awful place called Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----



You must have taken grammar lessons from Morgan89.  With that said, you'd guess incorrectly.  I don't know of any Atheists or Agnostics that believe an ape or gorilla created mankind.  Perhaps you should go look up the definitions of Atheist and Agnostic.  It might prove useful in guessing what we believe next time.


----------



## davidstaples (Nov 23, 2010)

Morgan89 said:


> see you just proved my point... its not just here.. ITS EVERYWHERE.. you being defensive also is a sign that its rite.. no one debates ANY OTHER religon... NO ONE... its only christian religon that gets deabated as being real.. muslims get deabted as murderss and so forth and so forth.. but no one debates if there real... you can play word games.. and any other things you want... but the fact of the matter every one every where has heard of the christian god... and the non belivers allways want to hate the christians.... but like i said.. believe what you want.. your the one going too see ol pitch fork... so im fine with you.. but you might want to rethink of "logic" and "smartness" i have 2 masters... what do you have?



Since your masters degrees apparently weren't in English, I'll offer my assistance here so the rest of us can understand you better:



> See - you just proved my point.  It's not just here... it's everywhere.  You being defensive is also a sign that it's right.  No one debates any other religon.  No one.  It's only the Christian religon that gets debated as being real.  People debate whether Muslims are murderers and so forth but no one debates the reality of their religion.  You can play word games and any other things that you want but the fact of the matter is that everyone everywhere has heard of the Christian God and the non believers always want to hate the Christians.  But like I said - believe what you want.  You're the one going too see ol' pitch fork, so I'm fine with you.  But you might want to rethink "logic" and "smartness".  I have two masters degrees.  What do you have?



You're welcome.


----------



## Morgan89 (Nov 23, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> Since your masters degrees apparently weren't in English, I'll offer my assistance here so the rest of us can understand you better:
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.



didn't proof read it.. no need to proof read it... if someone understands it then whats the big deal? i have a masters in criminal justice and in history.. neither really require much english... but truth be told.. if you new alot about writing.. that language is spoke as understood.. like cajuns.. they have what you call cajun french.. true its not CORRECT french.. but its still understood.. so there fore it IS a language.. say im wrong if you want but the girl that is sittin by me is a professor at auburn.. so i think she would know what shes talking about *p.s she said after everyone it say everywhere. it should say "everyone around the world"

SINCE WERE GETTING IT *CORRECT*


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 23, 2010)

Morgan89 said:


> didn't proof read it.. no need to proof read it... if someone understands it then whats the big deal?



The big deal for me is that I do not understand what you're getting at usually.  So I disagree; there is always a need to proofread.



Morgan89 said:


> if you new alot about writing.. that language is spoke as understood.. like cajuns.. they have what you call cajun french.. true its not CORRECT french.. but its still understood.. so there fore it IS a language..



Many would make the same argument about ebonics and whatever language it is youngsters use in text messaging.  



Morgan89 said:


> say im wrong if you want but the girl that is sittin by me is a professor at auburn..



That sure settles it.



Morgan89 said:


> so i think she would know what shes talking about *p.s she said after everyone it say everywhere. it should say "everyone around the world"



Maybe she does know what she's talking about.  But yet again I have no idea what you're trying to communicate.  This is frustrating to me.

Bottom line - my beliefs differ from yours.  That's just how it's going to be.


----------



## kpfister (Nov 30, 2010)

pnome said:


> Unlikely.  I don't find a priori arguments very convincing.  Saint Anthony of Padua might have stood a better than even chance though.



Nor can I understand this so - called "understood" language.

An unclear argument will do nothing to bring someone into the fold, nor will threats.


----------



## drewwcook (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, I hate it, love it, deny it, depend on it, follow it, ignore it, analyze it, mock it, understand it, bewildered by it, fear it, praise it,... and that was just today.


----------



## drewwcook (Nov 30, 2010)

Do you mean rite as in ritual, or as in right? Because breaking ritual was Christ's purpose and reason for execution. And I thought we can only have one "master". Being a believer doesn't mean much more than a non-believer. It's  the obedience, worship, loving the enemies, self-denial, forgiving others, accepting grace and the faith stuff that is so bothersome!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 3, 2010)

Morgan89 said:


> ***!!!IF WHAT IM ABOUT TO WRITE DOESN'T PROVE THERES A GOD AND JESUS THEN YOU ARE TRUELY ARE JUST DENYING IT FOR THE SAKE OF DENYING!!!***
> 
> I HAVE LOOKED IN ALL THE OTHER FORUMS.. I HAVE YET TO SEE YOU GUYS DEBATE WITH THE OTHER RELIGONS LOL. theres 10 forums on the other one.. lol.. and millions on the christian debate...  THATS WHAT PROVED THERE WAS A GOD TO ME.. EVERYTIME SOMEONE SAID GOD.. MY MIND ALLWAYS THOUGHT OF THE CHRISTIAN GOD.. EVEN WHEN I HAD FRIENDS TALK OF ALA.. BAHAMATE AND ALL THE OTHER ONES...



Actually, the reason is more because other religions don't try to convert people the way Christianity does. I've yet to have a Jew, Hindu, Buddhist, Muslim or any other religion knock on my door and try to convert me to believe in their god.  Only believers in Jesus (whether it be Mormon, Jehovah's Witness or the baptist across the street).  So if they aren't shoving it in my face and could care less what I believe, why would anyone try to debate or argue with them?


----------

